# Copycat platform bed, joinery question



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

For my next project I'm going to try copycatting a king size bed. It's a designer bed that retails for $2200 ( link ). I am sure I can do this for a whole lot less 

If you look at the detail views from the link, it appears the bed is made out of a 1x2 frame, with a rail down the middle, and then the slats are laid on top. Then there is a nice flat trim board that sits on the frame and surrounds the slats.

In the picture I have attached, you see the side of the frame attaching to the rear part of the frame. It appears to be attached by an allen head screw. My question is what would be the ideal way to attach these two pieces of wood? Wouldn't rabbeting out some of the side rail to let the end rail sit on it make it a stronger joint?

What do you think?

Thank you kindly,
RN


----------

